# Installing heatlamp sideways?



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it ok to install a heatlamp sideways in a viv as per the attahced photo?

I will be getting him a taller viv at some point but I wondered if this would suffice for now. Thanks

Snake Viv by Jason Sykes, on Flickr


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Its generally a very bad idea,

Heat needs to come from the top down, projecting it horizontally poses some real welfare issues

Plus, it puts a harsh unnatural load on the filament, you will be forever blowing lamps


Hope this helps


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you, I will move the bark to the centre, add a lower hide on the warm side and mount it vertically :thumb:


----------

